# How many species?



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

As of RIGHT NOW, how many species of fish have you caught on the flyrod. List them if you want!

Brown, Rainbow, Grayling, Largemouth, Bluegill, Pumpkinseed, Perch, White Bass, Creek Chub, Common Shiner...I think that's it. I've got 10...I hope to make it 14 by the end of the summer.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Brown, Rainbow, Brook, Cutthroat, Largemouth, Crappie, Bluegill, Northern, Perch...Think thats it??


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

Norski-pikeski, crappie,bluegill, pumpkinseed, smallie, largemouth, walleye, cutty, brown, grayling, 1 BULL !!! , brook, rainbow, perch, goldeye, sheepshead, carp, and bout a million creek chubs on the straight. 

DCOYNUT


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Dcoy, Where did you get the bull? Stillwater?


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Have have caught,

Rainbow trout, brown trout, Brook trout, Largemouth Bass, Chubs,
Carp, Bullhead and a Mallard Duck (almost).


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Rainbow, cutthroat, brown, rockey Mtn Whitefish, carp, largemouth, smallmouth, crappy, bluegill, walleye, northern, mtn. grayling,lake trout, king salmon, creek chub, goldeye,clam, and a herring gull (catch and release!)


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Sunny, chinook, steelhead, looper, brown, coho, brookie, largemouth, smallmouth, muskie, northern, crappie, suckers....

And I'll have an opportunity to catch stripers in Maine this fall...


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I forgot sheepshead, white bass, and a long time ago Dolly Varden and Arctic Grayling up in Canada. Plan to try catch a gar here in ND but apparently their mouths are too bony to hook but a guy in the MVFF club knows a special hookless fly that tangles in their teeth. hope to add that one! Ha!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Northern, walleye, large and smallmouth, crappie, white bass, bluegill, perch, Rainbow. :beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Lessee here,
Large and smallmouth bass, bluegill, crappie, brown, rainbow, brook and cutthroat trout, channel catfish, goldeye, a pelican, a bat and my right ear.
The pelican took a muddler #4, on a fast strip. The bat came on a #16 black mayfly. I got my ear with one of those #6 wooly worms with the little propeller blade in front. I did not have the barb mashed down.
After forty years of flyfishing, catching bluegill on a small popper, on an isolated stock dam just before sunset is still my all time favorite way to fly fish.
Ten, two and drop. Swat mosquitos. Pop, pop. Ten, two and drop. Pop, pop, pop. Ten, stop. Go unhook popper from alfalfa growing on hill behind me. Peel leech off left knee. Thrash, stumble, wade back into the incredibly thick blanket of weeds that extends twenty feet from shore all around the pond. Roll cast. Unhook popper from front of t-shirt. Roll cast. Squash deerfly eating back of neck. Pop, pop, splash! Set! Strip, strip, strip, land fish. Admire the beautiful colors that only God could have created. Drop the little bugger back into the weedy slough water that you are going to smell like for the next two hours while driving home. Know that at least for right now, this moment, that God is in his Heaven and all is right with the world. Ten, two and drop. Pop, pop, pop. Burl


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow Burley - Pure Poetry! Straight from the heart! If you don't mind, I'm going to hit the print button and take it to the local fly club meeting tonight. Everybody should get a chance to enjoy this!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Tell Chuck I said hello, and that I pounded the crappie at Nelson yesterday. Burl


----------

